# Pictorial How-to for Photobucket



## Tucker-N-Jasper

OK here we go... 
1. Go to your photobucket site and look at the picture you want.
2. Click on the IMG tag (see picture)








3. NOW... very important you need to "copy" that tag..
easiest way.. click/hold the control key and the "c" key at the same time.. that is a short cut for "copy" command. 
.....
Pasting..
1. Open Chi people reply or new message box... 
2. Put cursor in message area like you'd start to write..
3. NOW you will paste the link... 
easiest way again... click/hold the control key and the "v" key at the same time.. that is the short cut to "paste" command
(see pic below)









Preveiw your post to make sure it worked. if you need to resize maybe someone else can give instructions. Basically you click on the "edit" button and choose resize.. I'd do 25% or 50% then check it. Also even though it says once you resize you can't change.. you can always delete the picture and upload it again. When you resize it doesn't change the picture file you have on your hard drive only the information that is stored in photobucket so you can safely try the settings.


----------



## Jen

awesome tutorial :thumbup:


----------



## CM Katie

Bravo!! That should help even the computer illiterate! :thumbup:


----------



## Katie

That's so great. It took me a few tries to figure out photobucket :lol: Now I'm a pro, but I think this should be stickied for other computer challenged people like myself


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper

Thanks!
I had an ulterior motive... .I wanna see more pics!


----------



## Lin

Jen said:


> awesome tutorial :thumbup:


Sure is. Thanks for taking the time. I see lots of questions about "how to" post pics, maybe this is a post that needs stickied? Just a thought.


----------



## Jen

i love my cheese said:


> Now I'm a pro, but I think this should be stickied for other computer challenged people like myself


i agree :thumbup:


----------



## kenadle

*How to for Photobucket?*

I keep trying to post a picture and all that shows up in the preview is the url for photobucket. When I press preview...no picture shows up just the img text.

What am I doing wrong


----------



## *Chloe*

have u got







round either end of ur picture url?


----------



## Jen

post the url/img you are trying to use so i can look at it


----------



## kenadle

There is img_ by the bottom left corner of the picture I am trying to upload.


----------



## kenadle




----------



## Jen

you should have *







* after.

can you post the one you were trying to use?

if you copy the *IMG code* from photobucket the IMGs will already be there.


----------



## Jen

the only thing i had to add to your picture was you had left off the first bracket


----------



## magda55

What am I doing wrong??? I upload pics form the page,paste them to the message,see preview post-is ok,and then I click submit and happens nothing-I can't see my reply with or without pics 
I don't know what to do....


----------



## Jen

i think you were dong it right magda55 :wink:

we moderate the first 5 posts of all new members due to spammers so there can be a delay as to when your posts appear. you have more than 5 now so you shouldn't have a delay anymore


----------



## Milo 07

Ok lets try this....I realize the instructions were great but....i am computer tardo!!!
lol


----------



## Milo 07

Ahhhhhhhh haaaaaaaaaaa
It worked...
thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## Geksta

Hi, Im new so will test this... Just fixed my photo bucket also 
Here is Pickle and Jasper as babies I hope lol


----------



## Geksta

yay I did it.. Thanks so much for the info  Pickle is the masked girl, Jasper is the white boy. My proudest moment was when my girl gave me 2 stunning pups


----------



## tazruby

awww what cute pups


----------



## Scarface

Chihuahua puppies are irresistable! Too cute!


----------



## Geksta

Yes I was amazed at the cutness of them hehehe. Tell me is this big. their birth weights were him 200gms and her 100gms. They were c-section babies we got to stay with Morgan while the op was done. I will never breed again it broke my heart seeing her like that


----------



## ZoeysMom

*Photobucket?*

Thanks, but where is photobucket and what is it??


----------



## cloeyandtinysmom

im testing mine here see if i did it right hi guys im new here nice to meet all of you and your beautiful chihuahuas


----------



## TinksMommy

*Tink Photos*


----------



## curvesarein

Thanks for that info, I am now using Photobucket, how easy, when I am off moderation, since I am new I will pot picks.


----------



## chilled100

photobucket will not let me join. says I am not eligible?? Is there any other way to put pics up??


----------



## *Chloe*

you could use imageshack.us or flickr


----------



## chilled100

thanks I will try the second one first!


----------



## michele

Going to have a go THANKS


----------



## curvesarein




----------



## curvesarein

Well I could not get photo bucket to work right, so I uploaded a few pics at this site, thanks to the person who let me know I could. Here is a pic of my little guy almost 8 months old. Cubbie, his Daddy's name was bear. I named him after the "Cubbie" in the family film Alaska that adopted the kids and they called him that. He saved their Dad's life and Cubbie is saving mine! Good therapy.
Well here it is, but I don't know why they come out so big.


----------



## Elizabeth

I managed to paste in the link from Photobucket, but no pic. Can you help, please


----------



## *Chloe*

did u paste the link then click submit


----------



## *Chloe*

curvesarein - u need to resize them in paint or an image program before you upload them - also its best if you start your own thread as they probably wont be seen in this thread


----------



## Elizabeth




----------



## Elizabeth

Thanks, success! You were quite right. Thanks for your help.


----------



## curvesarein

Mine 








come in large like that too. I wonder why.


----------



## curvesarein

I'm so excited, I just can't hide it. Tricia made me an awesome signature, thanks Tricia. I love them both.
Linda


----------



## Aquarius

That's a gorgeous signature - cubbie looks great and I love the colours of the siggy!


----------



## myevilrose

ty  really helped


----------



## MoJo's-mom

Hello everyone, I know how to put pictures on but i was wondering how you are putting the age timers on your signature??


----------



## bluestone

*Yoshi x10*

<a href="http://s987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/redhermit/?action=view&current=Picture134.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/redhermit/Picture134.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## shy20




----------



## charm chi baby

ooohh awesome, I think the first pic I posted was huge  I didn't know you could resize


----------



## MsMelissaAnn

Lola


----------



## lulu'smom

*Just testing*

I just opened my photobucket acct. and wanted to see if I could put pics on the forum. If this works I'll put more, if not maybe somebody can help me.

http://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n609/gantchase/Lulu11.jpg


----------



## lulu'smom

How do you get the pic itself to show up on the site and not the link to the pic? Do I need to resize the pic? I'm not very computer savvy.


----------



## theshanman97

good tutorial


----------



## rhea&macy

THANK YOU ! LOL. I've been trying to get pictures on here since I joined !


----------



## AC/DC Fan

I don't know if this is the appropriate place for this post or not but I just wonder why it's necessary to go through this dragged out process to post a pic. I don't know another forum where a pic can't just be uploaded from my computer. Is it a monetary thing? A a security issue? I'm just curious bc this method is so not user friendly or convenient. Thank you!


----------

